# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Legal problems

## Airicist

FAA announces small UAS registration rule

----------


## Airicist

DJI’s legal expert says drones save far more lives than they take

Published on Jan 9, 2016




> Brendan Schulman is trying to keep law makers from stifling the drone industry

----------


## Airicist

Article "Drone law experts say challenge to FAA registration rule is likely to succeed"

by Eric Geller
January 6, 2016

Drone Legal Fund

----------


## Airicist

Article "Drone pilots beware: You may have to get insurance, leave info after accident"
Two bills pending in California legislature aim to make drones safer for all.

by Cyrus Farivar
January 15, 2016

----------

